# Cannondale Slice RS - 2014 vs new 2015. Thoughts on new frame design?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I've been lusting after the Slice RS (I have the 2012 model and really like it) - and have been thinking of upgrading. I was just wondering what the thoughts are on the current 2014 model vs the new 2015 model. From the website, it looks like they've changed the rear triangle to be more comfortable but overall the new frame looks very simplistic (especially compared to most of the futuristic looking TT bikes nowadays). Was also surprised that they went back to the front-mount brake. Were there issues with the current 2014 frameset? Other than being a PITA for mechanics to set-up and service?


Slice Dura Ace Di2 - SLICE - TRIATHLON/TIME TRIAL - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

The 2015 Slice is a replacement for the 2014 Slice (Not the Slice RS)... as such the frame is an improvement from the old Slice, and the brakes are still exposed. I can't quite tell if you have the SliceRS... but I do have one. I can tell you that the brake system is the downfall of the RS. The sharp angles in the headtube/stem area reduce the braking input and make it very painful to work on and adjust. I put on a powermeter and di2 bullhorn shifters, and I have a pretty excellent knowledge of 'wrenching' this bike... but yet, I wish the brakes were better. I invested a bunch of money on the RS, on the one hand I am sorry to see it go... but on the other, I think I am ready to see what Cannondale comes up with next.


----------

